# Triple CGC today!



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

I have been training, socializing, and desensitizing three puppies from our last litter for weeks in preparation for today! Our puppies are leery of strangers and unfamiliar dogs especially when not in the company of their siblings and it was a real challenge finding appropriate scenarios to further their training with these obstacles... especially one at a time. I was really worried about one of the females specifically because of her growl first friends later attitude (that was in full swing until a few days ago) and the way the test is set up, it seems a bit confrontational. Well, puppies are full of surprises and every single puppy earned their CGC title today and at the ripe old age of 13.5 weeks! I am beside myself proud of these three (especially miss attitude lol) and their ability to learn and reliably seek direction from their handler. They will all be going to their new homes very soon and I will HIGHLY encourage their new families to continue training and socializing and to have the pups re-evaluated in a year or so as their goal. There is always room for improvement and further training but these three are off to a great start at becoming exceptional dogs and family guardians. They have been napping ever since getting home after their test and a photo op at the park. I am thinking about doing the same


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

That's great that they got their CGC's! I'm sure there was a lot of work involved. However, I hope you're not planning to continue using their parents to breed since they're having litters of pups without solid temperaments.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats, did they eat their ribbons after the foto session? Cute pups!

I thought the CGC for pups was the puppy STAR certificate.


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

Hehe the ribbons are still intact. Also a major accomplishment for the day. There isn't an age restriction for CGC although the AKC does recommend puppies who take the test are re-evaluated later on. The star puppy program is beneficial but I knew these three were capable of much more. They were my STAR puppies when they were just lil GSD nuggets


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations! The pups are so beautiful and serious-looking!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

That is awesome!


----------

